# I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A while back someone (I think it was Surfer2) posted something about ice cream makers. After reading this it sparked my interest and I shopped around and picked one up about a week ago. The model I bought is the Cuisinart that uses the freezing bowls. I forgot how much fun it is to make ice cream, and I have been having a lot of fun. I have a question though. It has been awhile since I have made ice cream so I followed the cuisinart recipe for simple vanilla ice cream which is:
2 cups cream
1 cup milk
3/4 cup sugar,
1 tsp vanilla.

This is an un-cooked ice cream and I noticed that although the ice cream tastes fine it is a little grainy. When I used to make ice cream in the restaurant we used to heat the cream and milk, temper it with egg yolks and sugar, etc and then strain it. Do you think it is the ice cream maker or the recipe that is yielding the grainier texture?

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nicko,
I'm gonna go with the recipe, try an anglaise and strain it 2 or 3 times. you should see a major difference.
Also, check out the new book Gelato!, I am in the middle of it and it is a keeper!! the lore of gelato and the method are inspiring. 


------------------
Thank You,
mb


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Cool M, thanks for the tip. I was planning on doing the cooked and straing it through a chinois like you said. As far as gelato, I am waiting for the review before I buy it.









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am on it! I just wish Harry Potter and Harold and His Purple Crayon were faster reads!

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited August 02, 2000).]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nicko,

Check this website out, in the FAQ you will find info on grainy ice cream. What cause it and how to correct it.
http://www.dsuper.net/~zaz/icecream/frame.html

Sisi


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Sisi, great site! I checked it out and I am going to put them in the ChefTalk links section. That is what I love about the boards, people sharing ideas, knowledge, resources, etc. It is great! Thanks!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Thank You Sisi!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome! 

Glad I could be of some help


Sisi


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Made some plain old vanilla ice cream and followed the suggested steps (cooking the custard, and straining) what a difference. I have one question though. In the recipe I was following it called for a 2 inch piece of vanilla bean and 2 tablespoons of vanilla extract. Why would you need both?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

My guess is that a two inche piece of vanilla bean won't give out a lot of flavour it will however speckles the ice cream, giving it the look of real vanilla. The extract will give a stronger taste of vanilla. So the first vanilla is for for look and the second for taste.


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Ice cream requires over flavoring because your taste buds are overwelmed with the cold of the product, thus diluting their ability to taste. 
the alcohol in the extract will also aid in keeping the ice cream smooth. 
if you like, you can ditch the extract and use more vanilla bean infusing it in the cooking milk for the anglaise. that would be my prefrence. although $$$$.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Last night I tried a different recipe than the one that I posted originally
The new recipe is the following:
Which of the two would you prefer and why?

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I made the latter recipe with 7 yolks and the result was much smoother, and creamier. Looks like we have a winner.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

that would be my choice too. less cream means less fat globuals bunching together making those little hard beads.the lecithin in the yolks works to keep a smooth emulsion. i would offer the advice to use a pate a bomb with boiled cream and flavors. 

Pate a Bombe

24 yolks
whip on mixer at med speed

meanwhile
boil 3 cups granulated sugar with enough water to make wet sand texture. 

boil to soft ball stage 245 F. 

pour with great care, the sugar syrup into the yolks still whipping on low speed. when sugar is incorperated, put machine on med and allow to cool. freeze for storage.

try for ice cream
8 oz pate a bomb
2 cups milk
1 cup of cream
pinch of salt
1 vanilla bean

in any case, enjoy!


----------

